# Rare IT Skills and Certifications that can help to get an Australian job offer



## vickramds.immi (Oct 6, 2010)

Can any one tell me what are the rare IT certifications and qualifications in Australia?


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

vickramds.immi said:


> Can any one tell me what are the rare IT certifications and qualifications in Australia?


*Java *of course.. any thing related to this..
J2ME
J2EE

certifications
SCJP
SCMAD
SCWCD
and so forth 

these are now prefixed with Oracle instead of sun as sun is now owned by them..

also

*Data wear-housing* in of super demand.


(.net has demand too but it's common i guess)

cheers!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

certifications are teh same around the world price wise, most of them are in USD but the training is very expensive here in AU. my husband wanted to do vmware training, hot in Australia right now but his training schedule got postponed in India, there we were paying 35,000 INR (1AUD=49INR) and the same training here is for about 2000$


----------



## vickramds.immi (Oct 6, 2010)

voddy said:


> *Java *of course.. any thing related to this..
> J2ME
> J2EE
> 
> ...




Than you very much for your comments. You were crystal correct about Microsoft certifications. I did mcts last year but they reject my vic ss application.


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

vickramds.immi said:


> Than you very much for your comments. You were crystal correct about Microsoft certifications. I did mcts last year but they reject my vic ss application.


well SS hasn't really got anything to do with cretifications. I know ppl with good exp+certs geting rejected while those who don't have that much geting the SS..
we never know why the reject or accept..may be they just picks up & reject when the capacity is exceeded..same person may get it if applied in the next year opening..


----------



## vickramds.immi (Oct 6, 2010)

voddy said:


> well SS hasn't really got anything to do with cretifications. I know ppl with good exp+certs geting rejected while those who don't have that much geting the SS..
> we never know why the reject or accept..may be they just picks up & reject when the capacity is exceeded..same person may get it if applied in the next year opening..


Yep.. any way now I'm in the process of completing oracle java certifications. I saw most of java developers has got sponsored jobs.


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

vickramds.immi said:


> Yep.. any way now I'm in the process of completing oracle java certifications. I saw most of java developers has got sponsored jobs.


yes correct. Do you have experience in that area.. ?
then you are thru

why don't u apply for 175?


----------



## vickramds.immi (Oct 6, 2010)

voddy said:


> yes correct. Do you have experience in that area.. ?
> then you are thru
> 
> why don't u apply for 175?


My SS was rejected before July 30. Under new points system my points my points as follows.

Age : 30
IELTS : I currently have 6.0 in each so its 0 points. if I get 7 in each its 10.
Experience : 10
Educational Qulifications : I have BCS Diploma and MS certifications so I cant claim points for that.
State Sponserhip : 5

So total will be 55. But I want 65 to apply visa. Any I'm in the final year of my Bsc. Hons. Computer Networks degree of Coventry University. But my agent said that Australia need post qualification experience.


What can I do under new law other than trying for a job offer?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

vickramds.immi said:


> My SS was rejected before July 30. Under new points system my points my points as follows.
> 
> Age : 30
> IELTS : I currently have 6.0 in each so its 0 points. if I get 7 in each its 10.
> ...


people target for IELTS 8 for this matter..
also u can get spouse skills if u can claim...

also as u said if you can get a job offer..that'd be ok.

good luck!


----------



## vickramds.immi (Oct 6, 2010)

voddy said:


> people target for IELTS 8 for this matter..
> also u can get spouse skills if u can claim...
> 
> also as u said if you can get a job offer..that'd be ok.
> ...


Is IELTS band 8 possible for us??

Thank You!


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

vickramds.immi said:


> Is IELTS band 8 possible for us??
> 
> Thank You!


why not?


----------

